# groups??????



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Well its been about 10 days since the new site up dates. I feel that this group thing is not a good thing.I feel that it will put us into little groups the thing that I like about pigeon talk was that we had many different ideas on any subject. Now with group thing some of the threads will be posted to the group and we may never see them unless we are members of the group that post it on their group site.It almost looks like we become like the yahoo group set up which I also dislike. This is the way I feel and I needed to get it off my chest. .George*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for posting, George. I think we are all still reeling a bit from all the new features that are available. We'll figure it all out, and if some of the new features become detrimental to the board, then I will do my best to see that they go away. For right now I think we all need to kind of "test drive" what's available and then decide what makes sense to keep and what makes sense to make go away.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> * Well its been about 10 days since the new site up dates. I feel that this group thing is not a good thing.I feel that it will put us into little groups the thing that I like about pigeon talk was that we had many different ideas on any subject. Now with group thing some of the threads will be posted to the group and we may never see them unless we are members of the group that post it on their group site.It almost looks like we become like the yahoo group set up which I also dislike. This is the way I feel and I needed to get it off my chest. .George*


WHAT???! 

Won't see threads? Posted ONLY to a GROUP???? 

Does not sound good...I'm with George...sounds almost like "discrimination"...IF what he says is true...

Shi


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI TERRY, I will give time but I do not feel very comfortable. The group that I am a member of there were some very nice picts posted that I am sure others on the the main site would have liked. This is in fact what started me to thinking about it.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the best I can tell everyone right now is to just do and go with what you feel is right and comfortable for you. I'm scrambling to learn about and figure out all these new features as are the other moderators. We'll get it all handled as quickly as possible, but if there is a problem, before we get "educated" then just holler (and loudly).

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, the best I can tell everyone right now is to just do and go with what you feel is right and comfortable for you. I'm scrambling to learn about and figure out all these new features as are the other moderators. We'll get it all handled as quickly as possible, but if there is a problem, before we get "educated" then *just holler (and loudly).*
> 
> Terry



uh, I think I already have, Terry... 

*sigh*

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I kind of see George's point with this and agree.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> *HI TERRY, I will give time but I do not feel very comfortable. The group that I am a member of there were some very nice picts posted that I am sure others on the the main site would have liked. This is in fact what started me to thinking about it.* GEORGE


George...who's to say you can't start a thread and post those pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know or understand what the big deal is??? 
As long as the groups are "public", anyone that wants to can join and/or just look at the pictures. It's not that difficult????
There are three groups right now. The genetics group which anyone can join, the "pigeon club" group which anyone can join and the Nosey Members Bunch, which says it's an "invite only" group.............
I am a member in all of them and can leave any time I want to. In fact, I'm going to do that right now just to see if I really CAN veiw the pictures, etc.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. I "unjoined" the genetics group and pigeon club. I can still visit and see all the pictures. 
The new owners/operators, whatever they are called, have upgraded our board and IMO, they did a good thing. If you want to participate fine, and if you don't, then all the OLD stuff still works just like it always did. It's not like anyone is being forced to investigate the new upgrades. But.......some of us are having a blast with it and I don't see how that can possibly be a bad thing......
The previous way that the board worked is still there..........there's just new, additional upgrades and no one HAS to use them if you don't want to. 
This is no different than learning to use a computer when you've never used one before,....learning to use a cell phone when you've never used one.....learning to use a Disc player instead of a VCR......and I could go on and on............the worlds changing every day and we can either try to keep up or stay in our own little world.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Do *NOT* agree that Nosey Member Bunch should be an "invite only!"

I did not know that...

ANY member who is curious and asks questions is a Nosey Member and welcome, whether they become "official" or not...

Shi
NMB President or was...

The long list of "official" NMBers I have is as follows:

*George Simon
Feather
Andelina
Flying Pidgey
Victor
Lady Tarheel
Mary Jane
Lin Hansen
Terri B
Lovebirds
Happy Charis
Nature Girl
Little Bird (undercover member)
Alvin
Margaret
The Snipes
Hillybean
PigeonBoy17
Reti
A Smith
Flitsnowzoom
Sky of Angels
Learning
Ryannon
Dezirrae*

As you can see, some have not posted for a looooong time, so may be removed from the list. If there is anyone listed who does NOT wish to BE a NMB, just let me know.

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know FOR SURE, but I THINK that since Charis is the one who created the "group" she will need to go in and change it to a "public" group..........she's the only one that can look in her profile and see.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Do *NOT* agree that Nosey Member Bunch should be an "invite only!"
> 
> I did not know that...
> 
> ...


I agree with you. When I was setting it up, I mistakenly made it private. I'm no computer wiz myself...winging it here. I'll try to change it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

DONE....Nosey Member group is PUBLIC! This sure is serious business.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> DONE....Nosey Member group is PUBLIC! This sure is serious business.


On behalf of ALL NMBers, *WE THANK YOU, CHARIS!*



Shi

P.S. Yep, WE NMBers are quite serious...when we're not being nosey and laughing!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> On behalf of ALL NMBers, *WE THANK YOU, CHARIS!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was never my intension to exclude anyone. When I started it...I was mostly being silly...that, and I was excited that finally I could figure some stuff out like...adding pctures!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

No problem, Charis...I know you meant no harm...

New "toys" are always lots of fun...

I'm one of the few who still play with the oldies but goodies and, AT TIMES, will take a look at the "newbies." But, they are judged on their longevity, quality and "ease of operation"...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm sure you didn't do anything on purpose Charis. The only way we can figure out all this stuff is to check it out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Don't have much to comment on most of the upgrades, except to say, I'm lovin' the photo album option. 
I'm slow going, but I'm gettin' there. 

I see Kim has utilized the option. You've posted some great pictures, Kim.

I noticed there's a very pleasant *surprise* in one of the albums. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I noticed there's a very pleasant *surprise* in one of the albums.
> 
> Cindy


OH..........that's not fair!!! Guess we gotta go picture album huntin'..........


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. I "unjoined" the genetics group and pigeon club. I can still visit and see all the pictures.
> The new owners/operators, whatever they are called, have upgraded our board and IMO, they did a good thing. If you want to participate fine, and if you don't, then all the OLD stuff still works just like it always did. It's not like anyone is being forced to investigate the new upgrades. But.......some of us are having a blast with it and I don't see how that can possibly be a bad thing......
> The previous way that the board worked is still there..........there's just new, additional upgrades and no one HAS to use them if you don't want to.
> This is no different than learning to use a computer when you've never used one before,....learning to use a cell phone when you've never used one.....learning to use a Disc player instead of a VCR......and I could go on and on............the worlds changing every day and we can either try to keep up or stay in our own little world.


I think his point was simply that, things would get posted to a group rather than in the 'main' forum and that the group threads aren't listed with the "New Posts" link, etc., so people might miss things. And that is true, and it's a bit of a drawback. Not something that I got the impression anyone was getting real excited about (except maybe you Renee ). I can see how that may happen though...info could become more compartmentalized. That's all. 

Anyway if that's not what you meant, George, I'm sure you'll clarify your point!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I pretty much agree with George that some members will miss out on some of the postings about Genetics. And, George is one of the people who knows most about Genetics. I don't know that it is necessarily that someone is not willing to try out the new "toys" but some people just don't have the time. I know that some days I don't even read all the posts/threads. I post a lot but I type fast







and I'm in and out of the forum off and on during the day.

I'm like Cindy, I love the new albums. I still have a bunch to add but it just will take time for all of us.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I am loving the upgrade! I am sure that all the kinks will be ironed out when the dust settles. I can see your reason for concern George. But I think that all will settle to include all of us. The Palace is getting bigger. There are just more rooms to adventure in.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feather said:


> I am loving the upgrade! I am sure that all the kinks will be ironed out when the dust settles. I can see your reason for concern George. But I think that all will settle to include all of us. The Palace is getting bigger. There are just more rooms to adventure in.


I love it too. I also love your Tinkerbells. I can't figure out the animated emotion thing.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I see that everyone is enjoying the pasting of icons! I have to find a good resource for them..here's one









I am trying hard to figure out why this apparent dove or pigeon is landing on some robin's eggs? 









Alarming!!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I see that everyone is enjoying the pasting of icons! I have to find a good resource for them..here's one
> 
> 
> I am trying hard to figure out why this apparent dove or pigeon is landing on some robin's eggs?
> ...


COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell us where you got em'........you have to share with all your buddies.............the MJ one is to die for............


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm like Cindy, I love the new albums. I still have a bunch to add but it just will take time for all of us.


I like having the albums right here on the same site too. Very handy rather than linking out to photo sites. I tinker with things but haven't the time, either.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> COOL!!!!!!!!!!!! Tell us where you got em'........you have to share with all your buddies.............the MJ one is to die for............


I googled 'animated icons'! 

wait, I know - view the source for the page and it will tell...look here:http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated%20Icons/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> I googled 'animated icons'!
> 
> wait, I know - view the source for the page and it will tell...look here:http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated%20Icons/



COOL!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> OH..........that's not fair!!! *Guess we gotta go picture album huntin'*..........


It wouldn't be any fun if I told you *which* album the little surprise was in. 

But I'm sure it would help if I had posted her username.  
For those who don't know it, it's KIPPY.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


>


I love this one & Feather's Tinkerbell.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> It wouldn't be any fun if I told you *which* album the little surprise was in.
> 
> But I'm sure it would help if I had posted her username.
> For those who don't know it, it's KIPPY.
> ...


Ok. I give.......I looked through all the pictures........maybe I don't "know" her birds well enough?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I like this one...http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/...ted Icons/?action=view&current=BrushBrush.gif


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. I give.......I looked through all the pictures........*maybe I don't "know" her birds well enough?*


It's not one of her birds. 

I was after her to post a picture of herself in the thread where we were all posting our pictures a while back, but she didn't. 

Someone had taken a picture of her feeding her ferals & she uploaded it in her Ferals & the crazy things they do album. The surprise is we *now* have a picture of Kim, which I think is . 

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated Icons/?action=view&current=Rose.gif

Just testing again!

Whoops! That's not what I wanted to do. Help!
http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated Icons/?action=view&current=Rose.gif

I'm going to go find Kippy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated Icons/?action=view&current=Rose.gif
> 
> Just testing again!
> 
> ...












copy/paste the IMG code..........


----------



## AaronsWorld (Feb 7, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> I googled 'animated icons'!
> 
> wait, I know - view the source for the page and it will tell...look here:http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/Milo_Lyts/Icons/Animated%20Icons/


All you have to do is right click on the picture and look at properties->address


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I found Kippy! What a cutie!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> *I found Kippy! What a cutie*!


And quite the character. 

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather said:


> I found Kippy! What a cutie!



Well, I can't find Kippy.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, I can't find Kippy.


I went to Kippy's page and I can't find any "Ferals & the crazy things they do" album.

Is this a new 'contest'? Find the Kippy?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> I went to Kippy's page and I can't find any "Ferals & the crazy things they do" album.
> 
> Is this a new 'contest'? Find the Kippy?


You have to click on show all albums. She has quite the wonderful collection going.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, *I can't find Kippy*.





TheSnipes said:


> *I went to Kippy's page and I can't find any "Ferals & the crazy things they do" album.*


You need to click on *'show all albums'*.

Only two albums appear visible on our profile page. 
To check to see if a member has additional albums you need to click on 'Show all albums'. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Charis said:


> * *You have to click on show all albums*.
> 
> ** *She has quite the wonderful collection going* .


* When I noticed only two albums were visible, but knew there were more posted, I clicked on 'show all albums' & there they were. Now I automatically click on 'show all albums' as I want to make sure I don't miss anything. 

** I love her 'Welcome' cover photo in the feral album. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HEHEHEHEHEHEHE

I FOUND KIPPY'S PICTURE...na na na...and I'm not even computer literate!!! HAHAHAHAHA

AND, NO one told me how to find her either. I did it ALL by myself! 

Sorry, but you guys DID tease me...turn about is fair play!!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Where is Kippy...I haven't seen hide nor hair of her since the group hunt. Good detective work Cindy. We will all keep your secret. Or should I say your cute little secret.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHEHE
> 
> * *I FOUND KIPPY'S PICTURE...na na na...and I'm not even computer literate*!!! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


* See, this computer 'stuff' isn't as difficult as you make it out to be. 

** That's only because you found it before I could answer your question as to where it was.   
But, the main thing is YOU found it on your own. WAY TO GO SHI 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHEHE
> 
> I FOUND KIPPY'S PICTURE...na na na...and I'm not even computer literate!!! HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


This calls for a celebration!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

verrrry fuunnnny....verrry fuunnnny! 

Yeah, sometimes I even surprise myself! However, I WILL say, that the site did NOT make the finding EASY!

If I hadn't had SHARP EYES....!!! 

"Show All Albums" should be more "emphasized"...

Thanks, Renee, I'll celebrate with you...drink wine???

Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> verrrry fuunnnny....verrry fuunnnny!
> 
> Yeah, sometimes I even surprise myself! However, I WILL say, that the site did NOT make the finding EASY!
> 
> ...



No, but I'd drink some with you..............


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> No, but I'd drink some with you..............


DONE!! CHEERS!!



Hugs
Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> DONE!! CHEERS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was pretty good................(hick up







)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> That was pretty good................(hick up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I.....((hic)...agree....

further....postings...(sip),,,are gonna be...uh...iterstng...

shiii


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, thanks. I did find it! You guys crack me up.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, thanks. I did find it! *You guys crack me up.*


Uh huh, Maggie...I see you enjoy imbibing a smidge...'course your choice of container is a little different...is that how y'all drink in the South?? 

Hugs and Cheers

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Y'll are so silly  And I LOVE it of course


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Y'll are so silly  And I LOVE it of course


Now that is one cute little fellow............


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

someones been double dipping around he'yar hehe


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> I see Kim has utilized the option.


Yes, I have. Thank you for the idea.
I was vegged out by the time I went through all those un-organized pictures. 
Now my cameras working.........

I do like that Gallery idea!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We all gonna be needin' a translator here soon ..  Glad you all are having fun .. I'll catch up with you after baby bird season.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh huh, Maggie...I see you enjoy imbibing a smidge...'course your choice of container is a little different...is that how y'all drink in the South??
> 
> Hugs and Cheers
> 
> Shi


LOL Did you ever hear of moonshine?









Nope, I'm a teetotaler.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL *Did you ever hear of moonshine?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, indeed I have and EXactly why I asked...

That's OK, still CHEERS...my wine to your - ah - milk? water? Soda Pop? 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

